
Google To Murdoch: Go Ahead & Block Us - transburgh
http://searchengineland.com/google-to-murdoch-go-ahead-block-us-29442
======
sahaj
fta:

 _To that, Google fired back today, telling the Telegraph that, essentially,
they don’t care if Murdoch wants to block its sites from being found via
search and/or Google News.

A spokesman for the search giant said: “Google News and web search are a
tremendous source of promotion for news organisations, sending them about
100,000 clicks every minute.

“Publishers put their content on the web because they want it to be found, so
very few choose not to include their material in Google News and web search.
But if they tell us not to include it, we don’t.”_

doesn't sound exactly like firing back or saying that they don't care about
Murdoch wanting to block his sites.

